# bamboo shrimp took a walk from his tank!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I got up around 1 am (headache) and was watching TV with my Hubby. Around 2pm he decides he's going to bed, so as he walks past the bathroom he says " Hey there's a shrimp on the floor in here, you want to come deal with it?" DUH! 

I go look and its one of my Bamboo Filter shrimps (the big brown ones that filter water thru their fanned feet) It's on the floor and looks all dried out.
I try to pick it up with the net, but it seems dried out already.

Hubby says, I don't think its dead, use a piece of paper...so I did and wow it jumps onto the paper and starts crawling around. I pop it into the container with water right away, and its instantly revived  

Its back in its home again now and hopefully doesn't decide to do this again. I don't know why it decided to go for a walk that almost cost its life....silly thing  but it sure had an adventure.

Ive had them crawl up the filters before and fall out of the tank and not get seen until its too late.....this one was lucky!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm, could be caused by the lack of food. How long have you kept it? I can never keep mine longer than 6 months. I blame my self for the lack of green water to feed them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hmm, could be caused by the lack of food. How long have you kept it? I can never keep mine longer than 6 months. I blame my self for the lack of green water to feed them.


I don't think bamboo shrimp eats green water. I've tried to use one for my green water problem and it didn't help any.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I drop the occassional algae wafer in for them, they feed pretty good off the filter in the main planted tank.


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

I have had that problem with my Amano shrimp. found one in my woodshop in the basement which is on the other side of my house! Unfortunately he was not so lucky. I've only had this problem when I first put them in my tank. They were all jumpy etc., but I was led to believe this was just their acclimation/molting process. I have found many shrimp 'jumpy' when molting and it causes them to occasionally take a short trip outside the tank.

I also find that algae wafers do a good job keeping them happy, sometimes even shrimp pellets (shrimp eating shrimp, who wudda thunk!)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL

These inverts are hilarious 

I found my female red P. Clarkii walking around a few times. She's even used the stored sperm after being out for at least an hour. 
I'm just glad my dogs didn't kill like they've done with fish in the past.


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

HAHA, I enjoy them though. They keep my driftwood and rocks sparkling clean too. Pretty sure cats would have a nice feast seeing a little shrimp running around on the floor.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I had my big male Bamboo shrimp go carpet surfing awhile back. Sadly, he was a crispy critter when I found him, too well camouflaged by the brown rug to be noticeable. At first I thought Matty had been sick on the rug again, 'til I got a closer look. Sigh. 

Neither of my felines even noticed him, which really surprised me. Matty is a very keen hunter as a rule, though Brina is a lazy lump. But I have since found the odd dried Ghost shrimp, also untouched by the furbabies. They're elderly, so perhaps they just don't see or smell as well as they once did.

In their native habitat, I have read that Bamboo shrimp will move from one area to another and go overland if need be to do it. Whether this is due to local overpopulation, potential for better mating options or just for new food sources is hard to say, but if you don't have a cover, be prepared for it to happen again one day. I have not yet covered mine. Very short sighted of me, isnt' it ?

I do give my filter feeding shrimps green water, which I culture from a disk. Nannochloropsus in fresh water. I also give them marine invert food and Golden Pearls in the 5- 50 micron size. They eat it all. 

I turn off the filters for awhile when I feed these, but keep the pump running, to circulate the food in the water for some time before it gets filtered out. They've grown well, so I'm reasonably sure they like this dietary regimen. I also do it for the one remaining clam I have. Sadly, the others have all died, which I believe was due to the water being a bit too warm for them. They were gaining weight, so I know they were eating. But heat stress is what i think did them in. I won't have clams again, unless I have a cold water tank for them. 

I almost never see my filter shrimp trying to feed off the bottom, which they are capable of doing, but I don't think it's a preferred feeding habit. I think they do it when they are hungry and not getting enough from the water column. But they prefer to sift the water column, if it's providing enough intake for them.

Mine all hang out in one of two places. Either on a wood piece in front of the outflow from the HOB or in front of the Koralia Nano pump.. I have a sponge hung on the side wall and they use it to support themselves in the pump flow. While I've seen them catch bits of flake food in their fans, they do not seem to eat much of it, if any. 

I've got a couple of them which have developed some interesting whitish markings on their sides, as well as a few that are much paler than the usual brown shade. They're a very pale beige. I'm waiting to see if they keep the colour or change to match the others, who are mostly wood coloured, though one is sort of greenish.


----------

